# Idle Surge HELP!



## Death Runner II (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've had my Girlfriends '01 Nissan Maxima in my driveway for about a week now. I just replaced the radiator in it2 weeks ago and when she went to go drive it something else went wrong with it. It idles high (About 1200rpm) on a cold start and fluctuates between 1600 and 1800 when it warms up and throws a PO505 Idle air control circuit code. I mapped the TPS and its well within range, pulled the IAC and looked to see if its dirty, nothing. Nissan tells me its not a commonality to replace an IAC on these cars and i'm reluctant to replace a 200+ dollar part to find that it didn't fix the problem. 


Any ideas on a fix? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Was the battery disconnected or run dead anytime while the car was sitting or the radiator was replaced? If so, the code will need to be erased and the "idle air volume" will need to be relearned. Consult the FSM for the procedure.


----------



## Death Runner II (Jul 16, 2012)

No, battery was never removed while replacing the radiator or ran dead that I know of (She would have told me) The code had been cleared a number of times. I have been working with all types of vehicles for years, and I have never heard or seen an "idle air volume" relearn. I did look through the forum here on similar problems (including the relearn procedure) and I haven't found a viable fix. I Ohm'd the IAC itself and got a total of 71.4 Ohms across all winding's. My scanner tells me it should be 80 Ohms, but not sure if I Ohm'd it correctly. While searching the forum, I found a possibility that the computer could be damaged, so I did pull that after to visually inspect the board (nothing found).


----------



## Death Runner II (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone have the proper idle air relearn for an '01 Maxima? I can't seem to find it. I'm going to have to take it in the rear and just replace the IACV and go from there. It appears to me that this is very common despite what me nearest Nissan dealer has to say. I tried disconnecting the IACV and starting to see if anything changes, Not much, the same code still returns and the idle still surges. I'm thinking this is going to be the same as most of the complaints are with this car. Replacing the IACV and the ECM, having the ECM reprogrammed for the key and relearning the idle air control. My scanner said the relearn was "Complete" when I tested it. But still this problem has been giving me a headache.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Send an E-mail with "RE: 01 Maxima IAV relearn procedure request" to me and I'll send it to you. [email protected]


----------



## Death Runner II (Jul 16, 2012)

I have just one question left before I start this process. If the computer is bad, will it damage the new IACV? Like I said I didn't notice any visual burning on the board anywhere but I would like to be as sure as I can be. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not likely that an ECM will damage the IACV...usually it's the other way around. There has been a few cases where there's been a coolant leak at the IACV-AAC valve that has shorted the harness and taken out the ECM. As far as the relearn procedure, info sent!


----------

